
Show HN: Sailor, an MVC web framework in Lua - etiene
https://github.com/Etiene/sailor/releases
======
armandososa
Wow. I never expected to see Sailor Moon references in HN.

I never tried Lua before. Is this a good place to start? I'm looking to learn
something new.

~~~
teamhappy
LÖVE might be a fun place to start: [https://love2d.org/](https://love2d.org/)

(Also, I can't believe I didn't get the Sailor Moon reference...)

Check out [http://moonscript.org/](http://moonscript.org/) too (CoffeeScript
for Lua).

~~~
etiene
Lua is Moon in Portuguese, so for some people it might be easier to get ;)

------
user237
I've been paying attention to this project for a while since the space for Lua
frameworks is rather quite small. While I am interested in evaluating it once
it matures, the biggest stumbling block for it so far is that the
documentation and tutorials needs more polish and love.

I understand that it may be difficult finding someone willing to edit and
clean up documentation, much less fill it in where things are currently empty,
but it's not too soon to try and prioritize this. It may be worth trying to
collect donations to start a bounty in the hopes of attracting someone who
wishes to do the work and I personally would be happy to pitch in what I could
toward it.

~~~
etiene
I've been putting a good effort into the documentation recently :) But I agree
that the more the better!

------
dccoolgai
With the coming of WebAssembly, I think Lua might become a popular choice.
I've only dabbled with it, but it seems impressive. Thank you for the heads-up
on this. I plan to check it out.

~~~
etiene
There has been some discussions about WebAssembly at the lua mail list and I
get sooooo excited thinking about the implications it could have! ___ I too
believe it could make Lua a popular choice.

~~~
meowface
I definitely prefer Lua to Javascript, but in my opinion the languages are
roughly similar enough that it's not worth going through the trouble to swap
one out for the other.

You don't get any of the weak typing, but you still have very similar syntax
and features, same dynamic typing, same prototype OOP. Lua doesn't hold enough
of an advantage over JS to warrant the cost of trying to get it in the
browser.

------
tavish1
I really like lua, and have been using openresty(nginx+lua) apart from lua
inside openwrt environments. Will try this when I need anything resembling
MVC.

~~~
culo
Try [http://getkong.org](http://getkong.org) (openresty+nginx)

------
wink
I've been lightly following this for a while now (and it looks really good)
but sadly so far I see hardly any benefit in using Lua without openresty for
web development (I have two fun projects using Lapis and some more boring
stuff in production in pure openresty+Lua, without any external libs). Why
openresty? Simply for performance reasons - when using Python the ecosystem is
just exponentially bigger than Lua's and for the stuff I need Flask usually is
the right answer and gives quick results and stable(!) libraries for
everything are at hand.

~~~
etiene
I don't understand your comment, Sailor can be used with various web servers,
openresty included! :)

~~~
wink
Awesome! Maybe I just didn't look properly but I was under the impression
(from a while back) that I only saw Apache support.

~~~
etiene
That was a goooood while back ^_^' The openresty support is not perfect yet,
but it's there and one of the next steps is to make it better :D

------
brackenbury
I can't comment about the framework since I don't speak Lua, but I want to
congratulate the author for her work. Less than 1% of opensource contributors
are women. Women are already under-represented in tech, but in opensource
women are even more under-represented, so this is good to see.

~~~
thunderbong
I don't know about you, but for me that's really irrelevant. And honestly, why
is this the top comment? Why should the gender of a person contributing code,
of all things, matter?

I know that I'm not living in an ideal world and I know what kind of
discrimination, both overt and covert, women go through in all walks of life.
I also understand that it takes a lot for any group of people, not just women,
to succeed when they are being discriminated against.

However, I feel, that giving someone a pat on the back just because they are
from a discriminated group is demeaning. Why not instead comment on the code?
Commend good code, suggest code improvements. I would rather appreciate the
output than make any comment on their gender, because finally, that is the
true achievement and that should speak for itself. And in my opinion, that is
what that person is looking for - to be judged not because of who they are or
where they come from but for what they have done.

~~~
etiene
Whether their comment was appropriate or not, we don't need to make this a
discussion here! Please.

------
Immortalin
Another good one is Lapis (leafo.net/lapis/)

